# Create a Fursona for the Person Above You



## Reynard (Apr 19, 2018)

Self explanatory, really.  Go wild, K-Farmers!


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Desire Lines (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Lez (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Ol' Slag (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Oblast (Apr 19, 2018)

@Hellbound




EDIT:
Slag why.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Apr 19, 2018)

I laughed so hard hot tea came out my nose. It's meant to be, man.


----------



## opy702 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## :thinking: (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## CIA Nigger (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Apr 19, 2018)

No


----------



## totse (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Nekromantik (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## rated arr (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Balls McGuffin (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Nekromantik (Apr 19, 2018)

GAY! You ruined the sharksona combo!


----------



## Quijibo69 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## ThePurpleProse (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## bruncket (Apr 19, 2018)

you are the gay bowser


----------



## Lioness (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Scampish (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Lioness (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Schwachkopf (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Mulberry Tree (Apr 19, 2018)

Spoiler: bara


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Dirt McGirt (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 19, 2018)

@Dirt McGirt


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Useless Mont-d'Or (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Dirt McGirt (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Io Carina (Apr 19, 2018)

@Lioness i drew this piece of shit because of you. enjoy. <3


----------



## Lioness (Apr 19, 2018)

Io Carina said:


> @Lioness i drew this piece of shit because of you. enjoy. <3



I never knew I needed a fursona until now 

For real though there's some lovely flow in that hair and tail!


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Gorgar (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## 0 2 (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Caddchef (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## DietCherry (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 22, 2018)

Also, John K. is a closet furry.


----------



## Lady of the House (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## SadClownMan (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## c-no (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Useless Mont-d'Or (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## HY 140 (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Reynard (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 2, 2018)




----------



## oh look another tomofag (May 4, 2018)




----------



## ConcernedAnon (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (May 6, 2018)




----------



## FeverGlitch (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (May 6, 2018)




----------



## SirQuicksand (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Memeneeto (May 7, 2018)




----------



## oh look another tomofag (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Mr Fister 2 (May 8, 2018)

oh look another tomofag said:


> View attachment 444630


----------



## Hell0 (May 8, 2018)




----------



## HY 140 (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Memeneeto (May 9, 2018)




----------



## 160048 (May 10, 2018)

v


----------



## Monolith (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Monolith (May 11, 2018)




----------

